# Anyone heard of Worrywort Kennels?



## Logan9710 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi, 

Long-time lurker here. Have enjoyed the site and have learned a lot. I was just wondering if anyone has any experience with Worrywort Kennels (white shepherds) in Michigan. 

I currently have a West German show line male (around 2 years). In the past I have had a working line male (Czech/East German lines). I would love to get another shepherd puppy now or up to a year in the future. I'm looking for a medium drive dog that is confident, trainable, and stable in public (with lots of training and socialization, of course). I enjoy training and am currently taking rally classes with my male. I am curious about 
white shepherds, particularly if I can find a breeder who health tests their breeding dogs and titles in both show (I realize that would not be in AKC or SV) and some kind of working title.

Any help would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

White shephers are so beautiful. I looked at the website. Very impressive with the health tests of the dogs listing the hips, DM, eyes, and so on - very extensive. Also has the dogs titled in both show and herding.The litter page is not current - only listing litters from 2014-2015 and no future planned litters. The prices are reasonable. I would suggest contacting the breeder to find out if there are litters planned for this year.


----------



## Logan9710 (Mar 31, 2016)

Mary Beth said:


> White shephers are so beautiful. I looked at the website. Very impressive with the health tests of the dogs listing the hips, DM, eyes, and so on - very extensive. Also has the dogs titled in both show and herding.The litter page is not current - only listing litters from 2014-2015 and no future planned litters. The prices are reasonable. I would suggest contacting the breeder to find out if there are litters planned for this year.


Thanks for taking the time to look at the website. I was impressed by all the health testing they did as well.


----------

